# Tank update



## dudebro (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=188590

Next: I'd like to add some tall corkscrew vallisneria in the back and some ludwigia or other redish plant with narrow spread out leaves.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Those little Eheim tanks look really neat. Did you decide to replace the LEDs that came with the tank? Another member was asking if they were adequate for plants.

Be careful of the vallisneria. If it likes the tank it will take over in very little time. A ludwigia would probably be fine, and easier to control.


----------



## dudebro (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks.

I built a DIY light with one 20w led bulb at 6500k with proper power. It had less visible light than the 7w one that comes with it. So that DIY light is not being used. I guess some lights are just way better than others...

My dwarf tears are doing well and the riccia perked up real nice. Bottom line: it works just fine, as is, for me. Those are the two plants I really wanted to use.

I'd say its medium to high light. This is the largest sized eheim aquastyle too. If you go smaller then you get more light to the base if you want plants more demanding than mine.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for that info. Eheim advertises that the LED fixture included with the tank is suitable for plants, and it seems they are telling the truth.

You should borrow the PAR meter some time and test it, I would really like to know the results. Since you are new, you may not know that the club owns a PAR meter which members may borrow for a week at a time, or longer if previous arrangements are made.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you still need corkscrew vals? If yes please pm me. I have a little to share


----------



## RcScRs (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking lush! Make sure to keep updating!


----------



## dudebro (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks. 

I'm going to hold off on the Val's. just added some new plants and I want to let them get adjusted.


----------

